# Manually Forcing 6.3 Slice Upgrade



## Stach (May 27, 2005)

My intent with this post is discuss the posibilities of manually performing the slice upgrade by using a modified version of this document . Obviously this will ONLY work if your Tivo already has the 6.3 slices sitting on it's hard drive, but not activated yet.

After looking at the document, not all of the steps are needed as:

1) We are not all looking for "hacked Tivo's" afterwards.
2) The slices do not contain errors (if you have them).

My hope is that we can get enough people to look and modify these steps so that we can manually upgrade to 6.3. This will definitely require pulling the hard drive and connecting it to a PC, but I am not sure if we will need to make the modifications when the Tivo is running (making it necessary to have network access) or just edit the scripts, put the drive back in the Tivo, and let it do it's thing (upgade to 6.3).

It will definitely be helpful to have some contributors that have hacked / network accessible Tivo's so that they can see what the file names are, what the scripts currently read (that we need to modify), etc...

It should be noted that several people have successfully upgraded their Tivo's using the latest version of PTVUpgrade's "The Slicer" script. Basically it does the same thing (as well as leaving it hacked) as we are attempting to do manually, it just costs around $20.

Thanks in advance to everyone for their help!
Stach


----------



## Stach (May 27, 2005)

After reading the document more thoroughly, I believe all we will need to do is:

1) pull the drive from the Tivo and hook it up to a PC.

2) Boot from a linux CD

3) Mount the hard drive

4) Edit the file stated in Step #5 of the document

5) Determine the EXACT version name of the 6.3 slices

6) I'm not sure if there's a "startup file" that we can put Step #6 of the document in, or if we need network access so that we can telnet in and execute Step #6???

7) Shutdown the PC and place the drive back in the Tivo

8) Cross your fingers and plug in your Tivo

Let me know your thoughts!
Stach


----------



## slydog75 (Jul 8, 2004)

The problem is if you're not allready hacked, you have no way of knowing if you have the slices downloaded allready or not. Pulling your hard drive every couple days to look would be a huge PITA.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

This is actually pretty easy, if you *don't* want a hacked Tivo afterwards:

Hack your Tivo (instructions for that are beyond the scope of this list)
Telnet into your Tivo and verify the slices are present: "echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh"
Remount your root partition as read-write: "mount -o remount,rw /"
Edit /tvbin/installSw.itcl in vi or joe or whatever
Look for a line like this:


```
exec /var/utils/updateroot /dev/hda /install /var/packages >&@ stdout
```

Modify it to look like this:


```
exec /var/utils/updateroot /dev/hda /install /var/packages $name >&@ stdout
```

Save the file and exit
At the bash prompt, type "/tvbin/installSw.itcl 6.3-01-2-357" and hit enter
When it's done setting up the new partitions, it will reboot automatically and begin the full upgrade. When finished, you'll have an unhacked HR10-250 running 6.3.

*NOTE:* this assumes you will be editing installSw.itcl on the Tivo itself. If you transfer it to your PC, edit it, and transfer it back, you may have problems due to DOS/Windows line endings. If so, run "dos2unix /tvbin/installSw.itcl" to fix it up.


----------



## superdavex (Mar 8, 2005)

If your going to pull the drive, you might as well enable networking. But, if you absolutely dont want it, this might work.

You will need the LBA48 MFS Tools CD from PTV Upgrade.
Pull the hd, and mount using the boot cd.

vi /tvbin/installSw.itcl

Original: file mkdir /var/utils
exec $env(TIVO_ROOT)/tvbin/jpm -p $fil
putlog "Executing updateroot /dev/hda /install /var/packages"
exec /var/utils/updateroot /dev/hda /install /var/packages >&@ stdout
$swsys setActive
# Clean up
Edited: file mkdir /var/utils
exec $env(TIVO_ROOT)/tvbin/jpm -p $fil
putlog "Executing updateroot /dev/hda /install /var/packages $name"
exec /var/utils/updateroot /dev/hda /install /var/packages $name >&@ stdout
$swsys setActive
# Clean up


vi /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit 

Add at the tail --

/tvbin/installSw.itcl 6.3-01-2-357 &


If you have a serial cable you should also run

bootpage -p /dev/hdc root=/dev/hda4 dsscon=true console=2,115200.

with your partition though, use bootpage -p to determine.

put drive back in and reboot.


This is completely untested though.

,Dave


----------



## AlbertZeroK (Sep 19, 2006)

Where can I get the 6.3 slices?

Also, don't know if it's legal or not, but if it is, I have a huge server I can serve out the 6.3 slices on.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

The easiest way to hack your HDTivo so you can monitor the slices is by running the first part of the Zipper program. This will get you the basic networking features you need to communicate with the HDTivo. You will need to modify the rc.sysinit.author file and the bootpage to allow it to dial out and install the update. You could also run the tweak.sh portion if you want to add TivoWebPlus to allow access to mfs and SwSystem. Just keep in mind that you will lose all hacks once the update is installed.

FYI - You've probably already got the slices downloaded to mfs on your HDTivos. When DTV suspended the rollout of 6.3 they didn't shut down distribution of the slices, just the methodology that caused the HDTivos not on the list to discard the files and also allow the ones that were to have the installation initiated via the daily call. All three of my HDTivos received the update last night as a result.

If you use the 72.5 or 95 sats for locals then you should wait for the next 6.3 revised update or else you'll lose your locals.


----------



## pdawg17 (Mar 1, 2003)

cheer said:


> This is actually pretty easy, if you *don't* want a hacked Tivo afterwards:
> 
> Hack your Tivo (instructions for that are beyond the scope of this list)
> Telnet into your Tivo and verify the slices are present: "echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh"
> ...


Just to confirm, your recordings are left untouched, correct?


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

That is correct.

I had one HDTivo that I had setup with a virgin 3.1.5f image and the stock 250GB WD drive. I wanted to capture a 6.3 image on an unhacked unit so that I could make a master backup image to restore to my other HDTivos. I got impatient and went ahead and installed the first part of the Zipper program so I could monitor the distribution of the 6.3 slices, as described in my previous post. I figured I'd have to hack it anyway so I could run the installSw.itcl script and install the update.

I found that the slices had been downloaded overnight and proceeded with the update using the modified installSw.itcl file. After the guide data had settled in I made a backup and restored it to another drive to test it out. So far, so good. I didn't bother with trying to copy everything from the old partitions to the new ones to reinstate the hacks. I did attempt to copy partition 3 over to partition 6 for the killhdinitrd'd kernel but it kept telling me I was out of space on the new partition. I remembered reading about this in another thread but I couldn't remember what the workaround was.

I thought I'd try using the Zipper to copy over the killhdinitrd'd kernel and set up my basic networking so I could communicate with the HDTivo and get everything else going later. The Zipper installation went fine and didn't choke, even though I expected it to complain about it being an unrecognized OS and simply refuse to continue. Before I shut down the PC I modified the iptables file and edited the rc.sysinit.author file to include the insmod statement for usbnet.o. 

I made a few other modifications, including the addition of a statement to run netconfig.tcl during bootup. I also copied the netconfig.tcl file over to the Tivo drive from my FAT32 drive while I was at it. Using the Zipper was probably overkill but I figured it was the easiest way to get the necessary files copied over to the drive and get a baseline rc.sysinit.author file setup and install the backported drivers at the same time.

I put the drive in the HDTivo and connected my ethernet adapter and fired it up. I got almost all the way through bootup and then it rebooted. At first I thought I had screwed up the iptables file and put it in a reboot loop. I went upstairs to start working on dinner when, after a few minutes, I heard sound coming from the TV. I checked and found it had completed the boot sequence and gone to live TV. I saw that the ethernet adapter had both LEDs on so I attempted to connect via telnet using TeraTermPro. I was able to get right in and all of my utilities were working as they should. I also tried ftp and got right in.


----------



## pdawg17 (Mar 1, 2003)

mr.unnatural said:


> That is correct.
> 
> I had one HDTivo that I had setup with a virgin 3.1.5f image and the stock 250GB WD drive. I wanted to capture a 6.3 image on an unhacked unit so that I could make a master backup image to restore to my other HDTivos. I got impatient and went ahead and installed the first part of the Zipper program so I could monitor the distribution of the 6.3 slices, as described in my previous post. I figured I'd have to hack it anyway so I could run the installSw.itcl script and install the update.
> 
> ...


Any DD audio problems?


----------



## Tonedeaf (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks Cheer. Used your instructions above and forced the install of 6.3 on mine last night.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

> Any DD audio problems?


That's hard to say since I've only watched one show recorded on it so far (NCIS). I did notice a momentary loss of audio for a few seconds but it never reoccurred. I normally wouldn't have paid much attention to it except for the fact that some people had reported issues with DD and 6.3, which is why I noticed it at all. I've got a few more recordings I plan on watching this evening so I'll post an update if I experience any problems.

I just upgraded HDTivo No. 2 at lunchtime. I initiated the installSw.itcl script this morning and rebooted and then added networking and tivoapp patches when I went home for lunch. I've already got some shows on the drive that were recorded with 3.1.5f so I'm not sure if the DD problem would affect them or if it is only applicable to new recordings made with 6.3.

I plan on updating my third and final HDTivo tomorrow using the same method. I need to reimage the first drive over the weekend since I only have a single 250GB drive installed at the moment. I originally had dual 250GB drives so I need to reimage and create a larger swap file. I'll need the whole weekend for this since I won't be able to set up any season passes until the guide data repopulates.


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

mr.unnatural said:


> I did attempt to copy partition 3 over to partition 6 for the killhdinitrd'd kernel but it kept telling me I was out of space on the new partition. I remembered reading about this in another thread but I couldn't remember what the workaround was.


 You can safely igore the error or add "count=2048" to the end of the dd command (credit Jamie).



mr.unnatural said:


> Before I shut down the PC I modified the iptables file and edited the rc.sysinit.author file to include the insmod statement for usbnet.o.


 insmodding usbnet.o is not needed. Users may also want to rename /etc/netfilter-disabled back to /etc/netfilter-enable, as some users reported that keeping it disabled caused booting trouble. The iptables fix accomplishes the same thing.



mr.unnatural said:


> I made a few other modifications, including the addition of a statement to run netconfig.tcl during bootup.


 This is also unnecessary, since the Zipper does it already. In fact, the Zipper appends your author file to run it only once, then reboots automatically (you described that in your post), and then never runs it again. If you leave the manual command in your author file and forget about it, you'll wonder 6 months later why you can't chage your IP address.



mr.unnatural said:


> I also copied the netconfig.tcl file over to the Tivo drive from my FAT32 drive while I was at it.


 The Zipper puts on your tivo automatically.


----------



## Stach (May 27, 2005)

rbautch said:


> The Zipper puts on your tivo automatically.


rbautch or Mr. Unnatural, now that I have 6.3 installed and running on my HD Tivo, can I just put the drive back in the PC and run the first part of the zipper to get my network connectivity (Netgear FA120) back?

Thanks in advance!
Stach


----------



## jayerndl (Aug 20, 2003)

cheer said:


> This is actually pretty easy, if you *don't* want a hacked Tivo afterwards:
> 
> Hack your Tivo (instructions for that are beyond the scope of this list)
> Telnet into your Tivo and verify the slices are present: "echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh"
> ...


Is there any reason why we can't follow the rest of the instructions in this document so that we can keep the hacks/network access without pulling the drive by doing the following:
1. edit the installSw.itcl to not reboot at the end as shown in step 5
2. do step 7 - copy your hacks to the new root
3. do step 9 - Unpack the init_framework and fix the bootpage
4. reboot

After the reboot we should have a hacked HR10-250 running 6.3. Will this work? I did this process with my 2 hacked SD Directivos when I upgraded to 6.2 and it worked well. Any comments? Thanks.

Jay


----------



## thecrave (Dec 3, 2004)

Thanks cheer! It worked!

FYI -- here is the telnet capture from my system:


```
bash-2.02# ./installSw.itcl 6.3-01-2-357
09/22:13:17:27: ./installSw.itcl:  id of /SwSystem/ACTIVE is 44090086
09/22:13:17:27: ./installSw.itcl:  id of /SwSystem/6.3-01-2-357 is 78227711
09/22:13:17:28: ./installSw.itcl:  Installing "6.3-01-2-357".
09/22:13:17:28: ./installSw.itcl:  Removing old package files
09/22:13:17:28: ./installSw.itcl:  Getting packages from database
09/22:13:18:49: ./installSw.itcl:  Executing jpm install of utils-1-1.cpio
09/22:13:18:58: ./installSw.itcl:  Executing updateroot /dev/hda /install /var/packages
Path prefix is /var/utils/
Sha1hash passed for updatekernel
Sha1hash passed for checkkernel.tcl
Sha1hash passed for messagelib.tcl
Sha1hash passed for buildskeleton
Sha1hash passed for SwInstall.tcl
Sha1hash passed for builddev

Searching /etc/fstab for current root

Old root is on /dev/hda7, new one goes on /dev/hda4

Creating new filesystem on /dev/hda4

Mounting new root filesystem on /install

Installing module core
Installing module hpk-Series2
Installing module kernel-Series2
Building basic filesystem skeleton on /install


Checking /install/etc/fstab

   newroot is 4, leaving fstab alone
Creating symlinks for /install/etc files
Dismounting /install and checking its integrity


Initializing First Activation Date


Modifying bootparams to point to /dev/hda4

Creating upgrade messages
upgrade_721_mb.msg does not apply to 357
upgrade_721_ptcm.msg does not apply to 357
Flipping root, setting boot parameters to 'root=/dev/hda4 dsscon=true console=2,115200 upgradesoftware=false'

OK, reboot the system to use the new root filesystem

09/22:13:27:21: ./installSw.itcl:  Attempting reboot...
```


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

> rbautch or Mr. Unnatural, now that I have 6.3 installed and running on my HD Tivo, can I just put the drive back in the PC and run the first part of the zipper to get my network connectivity (Netgear FA120) back?


Well, yes, sort of. You need to copy the netconfig.tcl file over to your Tivo and make it executable. Place it in a folder that's called out in the PATH statement. You will also need to edit your iptables file or you could end up in an endless reboot loop. Make sure you mount the correct partitions and use the correct commands to navigate to the directories on the mounted partitions.

There are several changes you will need to make to the rc.sysinit.author file before returning the drive to the HDTivo. Since the joe editor is included on the PtvUpgrade LBA48 boot CD I just use joe to make the changes.

1. Add "insmod /lib/modules/usbnet.o" somewhere near the beginning of the file
2. Disable fakecall or replace the existing fakecall script with one that's been edited to work with 6.3
3. Add a statement to run netconfig.tcl following the insmod statement using the following syntax: /folder name/netconfig.tcl 192.168.1.XXX (Tivo IP) 255.255.255.0 (netmask) 192.168.1.1 (router IP) 192.168.1.1 (router IP)
I believe one of the last two entries in the command is the DNS address but it should work fine if you enter the router's IP for both.

Comment out the zipper reboot flag statement if you want but you will need to reboot the HDTivo manually before networking will function. The netconfig.tcl script sets the IP address on bootup but it won't take effect until the next reboot.

I just like to use the first part of the Zipper program because it automatically copies over the S2 binaries and utilities as well as the killhdinitrd'd kernel and backported USB 2.0 drivers. I also just get lazy sometimes. You still have to make several manual changes, as outlined above, so you have to decide which method works best for you.


----------



## AlbertZeroK (Sep 19, 2006)

I've manually upgraded my box to 6.3a. Gunna wait for PTV to come out with new CD for 6.3 before I get my network back.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

> Originally Posted by mr.unnatural
> Before I shut down the PC I modified the iptables file and edited the rc.sysinit.author file to include the insmod statement for usbnet.o.
> 
> Originally Posted by rbautch
> ...


rbautch - So you're telling me that the Zipper does all of these things automatically for the HR10-250? I can believe it will do it for a standard definition DTivo with 6.2. Hacking the HR10-250 manually always required that we had to include the insmod statements since the drivers weren't getting loaded on a stock system. We also never used netconfig.tcl to set up networking on this platform in the past.

If what you're saying is true then all anyone would need to do is run the Zipper portion and modify the iptables file to get networking up and running with a static IP. I'll have to reload my stock 6.3a image on a drive tonight and give this a shot.


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

mr.unnatural said:


> rbautch - So you're telling me that the Zipper does all of these things automatically for the HR10-250? I can believe it will do it for a standard definition DTivo with 6.2. Hacking the HR10-250 manually always required that we had to include the insmod statements since the drivers weren't getting loaded on a stock system. We also never used netconfig.tcl to set up networking on this platform in the past.
> 
> If what you're saying is true then all anyone would need to do is run the Zipper portion and modify the iptables file to get networking up and running with a static IP. I'll have to reload my stock 6.3a image on a drive tonight and give this a shot.


The Zipper asks you for the first three digits of your service number, and from that it will tailor the hacks for the HR10-250. Since it's not yet smart enough to know you're running 6.3, it will append your author file with insmod and ifconfig statements, like we did for 3.1.5f. However, you can trick it by entering the service number prefix for a standard DTivo (like 101), and it should set up 6.3 just fine, including modifying your iptables file. It will also install Jamie's latest backported drivers, and attempt to modify your usb.map file. In 6.3, the /etc/hotplug/usb.map file is a symlink to /platform/etc/hotplug/usb.map, so you may have to recreate the symlink. Also, it will attempt to symlink ax8817x.o to the usbnet.o module, so you may have to delete that also. It will copy my network.tcl script to your tivo, and run it the first time it boots. Most of network.tcl is dedicated to wireless support, but it also works for wired adapters. 

edit: If the above is beyond your capabilites, don't try it. Instead use a 3.1.5f image, run the Zipper, and then do a slice upgrade to 6.3.

BTW, I agree with your recommendation that more folks should learn more about what the automated scripts are doing to their tivos - certainly would cut down on support. However I think you'll also agree that poeple like you and I who know how to configure things manually also appreciate the quickness and error-free repeatability of an automated script. If you have another tivo not running 6.3, I encourage you to try out the Enhancement script (in my sig) that comes bundled with the Zipper. Even if your tivo is already hacked, there's something in there for almost everyone, and the script lets you pick and choose what gets installed and what doesn't. You could also try it on 6.3 and test what works and what doesn't.


----------



## Shredfest (Jan 24, 2002)

OK, verified that I have the 6.3a slices, followed Cheer's instructions and got this:


```
hd1-TiVo# /tvbin/installSw.itcl 6.3a-01-2-357
/tvbin/installSw.itcl: /tv/Inc.itcl: No such file or directory
/tvbin/installSw.itcl: tvsource: command not found
/tvbin/installSw.itcl: tvsource: command not found
/tvbin/installSw.itcl: tvsource: command not found
/tvbin/installSw.itcl: namespace: command not found
/tvbin/installSw.itcl: class: command not found
/tvbin/installSw.itcl: method: command not found
/tvbin/installSw.itcl: method: command not found
/tvbin/installSw.itcl: method: command not found
/tvbin/installSw.itcl: private: command not found
/tvbin/installSw.itcl: private: command not found
/tvbin/installSw.itcl: private: command not found
/tvbin/installSw.itcl: line 29: syntax error near unexpected token `}'
/tvbin/installSw.itcl: line 29: `}'
```
Any ideas?


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

> The Zipper asks you for the first three digits of your service number, and from that it will tailor the hacks for the HR10-250. Since it's not yet smart enough to know you're running 6.3, it will append your author file with insmod and ifconfig statements, like we did for 3.1.5f. However, you can trick it by entering the service number prefix for a standard DTivo (like 101), and it should set up 6.3 just fine, including modifying your iptables file. It will also install Jamie's latest backported drivers, and attempt to modify your usb.map file. In 6.3, the /etc/hotplug/usb.map file is a symlink to /platform/etc/hotplug/usb.map, so you may have to recreate the symlink. Also, it will attempt to symlink ax8817x.o to the usbnet.o module, so you may have to delete that also. It will copy my network.tcl script to your tivo, and run it the first time it boots. Most of network.tcl is dedicated to wireless support, but it also works for wired adapters.


I can only assume that I do not have the latest version of the Zipper since I have never been prompted to input any part of the Tivo service number during the installation. I do have a version that installs the backported drivers. I'm using the Airlink Gigabit adapters so I know they're being installed correctly.

Interestingly enough, when I checked the rc.sysinit.author file following the Zipper installation, I did not see either the ifconfig or insmod statements, hence my rationale for including the insmod statement for usbnet.o. I'll download the latest version and set up a new boot disk this evening and give it a try.


----------



## merlincc (Nov 5, 2001)

As soon as I get a spare moment I am going to run some tests based on items in this thread but wanted to know if anyone was successful in manually upgrading to 6.3a and kept the hacks. 

I have purchased a 2nd 250g hard drive for expanding my HD Tivo and before I slap it in want to use it to for testing the process. 

My plan: 

Test 1: 
Manually upgrade as described by the OP. 
Run the zipper entering 101 for the prefix when asked. 

Test 2: 
Manually upgrade as describe by the OP but comment out the reboot. 
Move hacks from original location to new location as described in the document referenced by jayerndl earlier in this thread. 

Thoughts? Comments?


----------



## Stach (May 27, 2005)

merlincc said:


> As soon as I get a spare moment I am going to run some tests based on items in this thread but wanted to know if anyone was successful in manually upgrading to 6.3a and kept the hacks.
> 
> I have purchased a 2nd 250g hard drive for expanding my HD Tivo and before I slap it in want to use it to for testing the process.
> 
> ...


Merlincc, I agree with mr.unnatural, I would check the version of the Zipper you are using and download the latest as I have never been asked for the first 3 digits of anything when using the latest Zipper.

-Stach


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

The latest version (as of version 2.x) does allow you or asks you for your tivo service number. It is in the notes in that thread. I think it was released this week as a matter of fact.


----------



## vMAC (Aug 5, 2006)

How do I check if I have the slices loaded in my DVR? Is there a directory that I can check? I don't have LAN drivers loaded so the only way I can check is by pulling the drive and running it from the prompt. Please let me know ASAP


----------



## merlincc (Nov 5, 2001)

As I posted last week I was going to manually upgrade to 6.3a and post the results so here it is:

I basically followed the terminal log found in the thread on DDB and added the copy commands to move the enhancement directory and other directories that had stuff I wanted. After rebooting twice I was able to telnet in and so far everything is working as expected. If you try this make sure you take your time and understand what you are doing. I left the comments in from the original log and added comments where I deemed appropriate.

telnet tivo 
Trying 192.168.0.22... 
Connected to hdtivo (192.168.0.22). 
Escape character is '^]'. 
bash-2.02# echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh
Directory of /SwSystem starting at ''

Name Type FsId Date Time Size 
---- ---- ---- ---- ---- ---- 
6.3a-01-2-357 tyDb 1059885 10/04/06 03:17 796 
6.3b-01-2-357 tyDb 1403793 12/15/06 09:07 772 
ACTIVE tyDb 1059885 10/04/06 03:17 796

bash-2.02# bootpage -p 
No device name given, assuming /dev/hda 
root=/dev/hda7 dsscon=true console=2,115200 upgradesoftware=false 
bash-2.02# vi /tvbin/installSw.itcl 
[Edit line: "exec /var/utils/updateroot /dev/hda /install /var/packages >&@ stdout" to be 
"exec /var/utils/updateroot /dev/hda /install /var/packages $name >&@ stdout"] 
[Edit line: "reboot" comment it out 
"# reboot"] 
bash-2.02# installSw.itcl 6.3a-01-2-357 
10/04:04:26:44: /tvbin/installSw.itcl: id of /SwSystem/ACTIVE is 44090086 
10/04:04:26:44: /tvbin/installSw.itcl: id of /SwSystem/6.3a-01-2-357 is 78227711 
10/04:04:26:44: /tvbin/installSw.itcl: Installing "6.3a-01-2-357". 
10/04:04:26:45: /tvbin/installSw.itcl: Removing old package files 
10/04:04:26:45: /tvbin/installSw.itcl: Getting packages from database 
10/04:04:26:59: /tvbin/installSw.itcl: Executing jpm install of utils-1-1.cpio 
10/04:04:27:01: /tvbin/installSw.itcl: Executing updateroot /dev/hda /install /var/packages 
Path prefix is /var/utils/ 
Sha1hash passed for updatekernel 
Sha1hash passed for checkkernel.tcl 
Sha1hash passed for messagelib.tcl 
Sha1hash passed for buildskeleton 
Sha1hash passed for SwInstall.tcl 
Sha1hash passed for builddev

Searching /etc/fstab for current root

Old root is on /dev/hda7, new one goes on /dev/hda4

Creating new filesystem on /dev/hda4

Mounting new root filesystem on /install

Installing module core 
Installing module hpk-Series2 
Installing module kernel-Series2 
Building basic filesystem skeleton on /install

Checking /install/etc/fstab

newroot is 4, copying fstab from fstab.alternate 
Creating symlinks for /install/etc files 
Dismounting /install and checking its integrity

Initializing First Activation Date

Modifying bootparams to point to /dev/hda4

Creating upgrade messages 
upgrade_721_mb.msg does not apply to 357 
upgrade_721_ptcm.msg does not apply to 357 
Flipping root, setting boot parameters to 'root=/dev/hda4 brev=0x100A '

OK, reboot the system to use the new root filesystem

10/04:04:29:20: /tvbin/installSw.itcl: Attempting reboot... 
bash-2.02# bootpage -p 
No device name given, assuming /dev/hda 
root=/dev/hda4 dsscon=true console=2,115200 upgradesoftware=false 
bash-2.02# dd if=/dev/hda6 of=/dev/hda3 bs=1024k 
2+0 records in 
2+0 records out 
bash-2.02# mount -o remount,rw / 
bash-2.02# cd / 
bash-2.02# mount /dev/hda4 /mnt/ 
bash-2.02# cd mnt/ 
bash-2.02# cp /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.* /mnt/etc/rc.d/ 
bash-2.02# mv /mnt/sbin/dhclient /mnt/sbin/dhclient.orig 
bash-2.02# cd /mnt/sbin/ 
bash-2.02# mv iptables iptables.old 
bash-2.02# echo -e '#!/bin/bash\nexit 0' > iptables; chmod 755 iptables 
bash-2.02# cp /.profile /mnt/ 
bash-2.02# vi /mnt/etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author 
[Comment out insmod statements] 
[Add netconfig script (Useage is: netconfig.tcl <static_ip> <subnet_mask> <gateway> <dns>), this is the line I used: 
/var/hack/bin/netconfig.tcl 192.168.0.22 255.255.255.0 192.168.0.1 192.168.0.1] 
bash-2.02# cp -R /enhancements /mnt/ [copies directory and sub directories] 
bash-2.02# cp -R /busybox /mnt/ [copies directory and sub directories] 
bash-2.02# cp -R /hacks /mnt/ [copies directory and sub directories] 
bash-2.02# cp -R /tivowebplus /mnt/ [copies directory and sub directories] 
bash-2.02# cd /mnt/tvbin 
bash-2.02# mv tivoapp tivoapp_6.3_orig 
bash-2.02# cp tivoapp_6.3_orig tivoapp 
bash-2.02# chmod 755 tivoapp 
bash-2.02# echo -ne "\x10\x40\x00\x2b" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=6713192; #[30 Second Skip] 
2+0 records in 
2+0 records out 
bash-2.02# echo -ne "\x24\x10\x00\x01" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=2804900; #[Enable backdoors] 
2+0 records in 
2+0 records out 
bash-2.02# echo -ne "\x3C\x02\x00\x00" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=1602412; #[Disable Encryption] 
2+0 records in 
2+0 records out 
bash-2.02# cd 
bash-2.02# umount /mnt/ 
bash-2.02# sync 
bash-2.02# mount -o remount,ro / 
bash-2.02# reboot 
[After it starts up, physically reboot it again so the Tivo will use the network settings inserted in the MFS via the netconfig.tcl script]


----------



## vMAC (Aug 5, 2006)

Ok I'm back up and running and still no 6.3. It seems that when I edit the script and try to run installSw.itcl it says "sh: ./installSw.itcl: No such file or directory" or something along those lines? I'm using the CD so I'm at PTVupgrade /tivo/tvbin#

It appears that it is already executable so why isn't it running the script while plugged into my pc? Is the only way to do this via telnet with ethernet cables?

NM got desperate and just went out and bought a usb200m


----------



## vMAC (Aug 5, 2006)

rbautch said:


> In 6.3, the /etc/hotplug/usb.map file is a symlink to /platform/etc/hotplug/usb.map, so you may have to recreate the symlink. Also, it will attempt to symlink ax8817x.o to the usbnet.o module, so you may have to delete that also. It will copy my network.tcl script to your tivo, and run it the first time it boots. Most of network.tcl is dedicated to wireless support, but it also works for wired adapters.


Can you tell me exactly what I have to do to do this? I have just installed the 6.3a slices I'm going to run the zipper on my drive again but I also want connectivity with either my usb200m or my wusb54g. So can you please tell me exactly what I need to do here to recreate the symlinks and delete ax8817x.0.

Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

vMAC......

I've been after this thing for a week now. There is no answers in this thread.

These "so called" experts won't answer your questions so you're just spinning your wheels. You'll get nowhere with them. In fact, they owe me an apology. I'm tired of having to be the one to apologize. It's their turn for a change.

I am currently trying the PTVnetHD, instantcake Ver 3.1.5f special edition image with included slices and the slicer.

If you want to temporarily downgrade until I find out what needs to be done, get these two ISO images....

PTVnetHD 
ICAKE-S2DT-HD (Special Edition)

PTVnetHD is a bootable CD. Run that CD and follow the easy to understand instructions. It'll take about 10-30 minutes to run. When you get to the part when it asks you if you want a fresh image, tell it yes.

There, at least, you will have a network capable unit.

I won't forget about you. As soon as I have a successful solution, I'll let you know. If you get yours working, will you help me? I need easy to understand procedures!


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

No fix yet. I tried something different. Didn't work.


----------



## vMAC (Aug 5, 2006)

I got mine working. It was pretty simple.


----------



## merlincc (Nov 5, 2001)

I followed my own instructions from post #27 of this thread and successfully upgraded this morning. For those of you who wish to use this method proceed slowly and carefully.


----------

